# What type of light will bring out the colors in neon & Glowlight Tetra ?



## miogpsrocks (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello. 

I know with reef tanks, you have a type of blue mixed into the white light for the corals which allow the color to really pop out and look vibrant. 

Is there a type of light required for the neon & Glowlight to allow the same thing? 

I don't think glowlight tetra are the same as glowfish. 

Thanks.


----------



## bt7896 (Oct 5, 2014)

I have a dim moonlight on my main tank that runs longer than my "growth light" the glowlight and tetras look gorgeous in the dim white light. (Better than with the main lights on) Ive tried a blue lighting effect but, in my opinion it didn't turn out. Other than that I have no idea.
When I say moonlight its actually just a really small cool white led.


----------



## Straight shooter (Nov 26, 2015)

Red is a harder colour to bring out than blue. A lot of lights around don't have a nice peak in the red spectrum. Blue spectrum is usually present but no red.


----------



## essabee (Oct 7, 2006)

The glowlight tetra has a translucent body which makes them look faded under very bright light and also if they are against light coloured backgrounds. Neon and cardinal tetras don't suffer the same disability.

Medium light with solid spectrum like that of the sun and a dark background will bring out the true beauty of both, glowlights and neons. 

These days I see so much reference to PAR, but not many take time to consider that you must have a near 100% CRI to enjoy the natural beauty of your aquarium, of both the flora and fauna. Most of the lights used these days have those peculiar spectrum with gaps between tall bands leaving out so many shades of colour and labeled with artificial K numbers when the bulbs spectrum are nowhere like the K spectrum of the label stamp.

Then beauty lies in the eye of the beholder, so disregard my ...................................


----------



## Timmy!! (Jun 26, 2014)

I'm planning on getting a monsterray fixture to supplement my ray2 for this exact reason. I've heard alot of good things about it.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## miogpsrocks (Sep 3, 2015)

bt7896 said:


> I have a dim moonlight on my main tank that runs longer than my "growth light" the glowlight and tetras look gorgeous in the dim white light. (Better than with the main lights on) Ive tried a blue lighting effect but, in my opinion it didn't turn out. Other than that I have no idea.
> When I say moonlight its actually just a really small cool white led.


what exactly is moonlight? Do you mean your regular lights running at 50% off or dimmer version of the normal lights? 

My lights are EVO 48" 6500K LED Aquarium Light Plant Freshwater Tropical Fish











I am not sure if I need to supplement these lights for a 75 gallon tank.


----------



## bt7896 (Oct 5, 2014)

miogpsrocks said:


> what exactly is moonlight? Do you mean your regular lights running at 50% off or dimmer version of the normal lights?


I have a $10 Amazon light that is meant for nano aquariums on my 60 gallon to give it a moonlight effect.


----------



## miogpsrocks (Sep 3, 2015)

bt7896 said:


> I have a $10 Amazon light that is meant for nano aquariums on my 60 gallon to give it a moonlight effect.


Just a smaller version of the bigger light? 

6500K temperature rating? 

Do you have a link for the amazon light you are talking about? 

Thanks.


----------



## bt7896 (Oct 5, 2014)

My main light is a Kessil Tuna sun. That runs 7 hours a day. (4pm to 11pm) Then I have this light (here) During the afternoon I have that light running to illuminate the tank to the point where you can see it. (12pm-4pm and then at night 11pm-1pm) And my opinion is the glowlights look alot better in the really dim light.


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

Personally I prefer the color temp to be about 10000K. This seems to bring out the colors of both my fish and the shrimps. the 6500K and lower bulbs all seem to be too yellow and wash the colors of the tank out.


----------



## miogpsrocks (Sep 3, 2015)

Bandit1200 said:


> Personally I prefer the color temp to be about 10000K. This seems to bring out the colors of both my fish and the shrimps. the 6500K and lower bulbs all seem to be too yellow and wash the colors of the tank out.


10,000K is like a light for corals and reef aquariums I think.


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

miogpsrocks said:


> 10,000K is like a light for corals and reef aquariums I think.


Negative, 10000k is white light focused in the blue spectrum, using kelvin is a bad idea when choosing a light, though typically 405-430 are ideal ranges for awesome color pop, I can attest to huge improvements for cardinal tetras, red head tapas many of the larger vibrant cichlids and dwarves alike. Adding hyper violet light to a planted tank has an awesome result. If you use t5ho try Fiji pink or purple, but be warned I would only use 1 bulb in a 4 bulb fixture of whites/grow bulbs or 2 in a 6 bulb fixture. 

If you use led you can easily get 405-430nm diodes. 

Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------



## shrimpNewbie (May 6, 2011)

essabee said:


> The glowlight tetra has a translucent body which makes them look faded under very bright light and also if they are against light coloured backgrounds. Neon and cardinal tetras don't suffer the same disability.
> 
> Medium light with solid spectrum like that of the sun and a dark background will bring out the true beauty of both, glowlights and neons.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you said besides cri. That pastel light rating is flawed especially when you're looking for color rendition. If you want insane color pop cut down green in the spectrum and increase hyper violet/violet light, not uv. It is the same with a reef, real pop only comes from using light bellow royal blues range. Some people see colors differently so this may not be the case for all but it is wide spread information especially in reefing. I personally prefer planted tanks but I learned a lot with my reefing. 



Sent from my SM-N910T using Tapatalk


----------

